# NIGHTRIDE AN DER VESTE (Fädd/Zirndorf) AB KW 43



## Altitude (30. September 2004)

Hallo Freunde der gepflegten Radsportertüchtigung...

nachdem sich immer mehr interessierte und bikende Lampenbesitzer in unserer frängischen Heimat rumtreiben und ich schon von einigen "Willigen" bzgl. einer Terminänderung bzw. einer Zeitverschiebung angesprochen wurde....hier ein kleine repräsentative Umfrage

Starte sollte das Ganze dann der KW 43

ich bin persönlich für den alten Turnus mit einer Zeitverschiebung auf 19.00 Uhr...

Warum??? - Weil ich kann und somit der Hr_Meier und der Beelze wenigstens 14tägig mitkönnen...


----------



## Frazer (30. September 2004)

Sooooo, habe gleich mal für die Verlegung auf 19 Uhr gestimmt bei gleich bleibendem Turnus....


Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne Lampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (30. September 2004)

und wie soll ich abstimmen, wenn´s mir *******gal ist wann wir fahren. 

Wichtig ist mir nur, daß wir fahren.

19.00 uhr hat aber echt vorteile, erstens ist es wirklich dunkel (blödsinn ich weiß)

aber ich glaube das um 19.00 uhr einfach mehr leute mitbiken können, denn wer bis 18.oo uhr arbeitet, hat sonst echt probleme.

und wenn wir ab 19.00 uhr machen, dann kommen bestimmt ein paar leute von cosmic sports mit.

ciao harry


----------



## TortureKing (30. September 2004)

... für mich sind Mittwoch und Donnerstag immer noch bekanntermaßen schlechte Tage, aber ich habe auch die 19:00 Uhr Variante gewählt .... evtl. schaff ich´s dann auch mal :-/


----------



## Beelzebub (30. September 2004)

die 19uhr version is cool. da kann ich dann auch mal. lampe is ja schon im bau.

klar immer mittwochs dann könnte ich jede woche. im wechsel ist auch ok,dann bin ich halt 14tägig dabei.


----------



## karstenenh (30. September 2004)

*schnief, schnupf, röchel, hust*   

Dabei hab ich mich schon so gefreut, der gemeinsamen Ertüchtigung zu frönen. Aber Lampe ist eh noch nicht beschafft / gebastelt. Apropo beschafft, ich lese hier immer wieder mal von der legendären Lupine. Ist das n Kaufteil? Hat jemand nen link, wo das Teil näher beschrieben ist?

Wie auch immer, Lampe muß her, Karsten will mitfahren. Muß nur erst wieder gesund werden ...


----------



## Altitude (30. September 2004)

Erlauchtung aus Burgtann

@Harry und Beelze

Abstimmen, Bitte! 

*Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden - wir treffen uns heute und  in der KW 41 /  KW 42 natürliuch zum "alten" Turnus...* ...wobei ich nächste Woche nicht dabei bin...


----------



## nutallabrot (30. September 2004)

ob Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ist bei mir eigentlich egal, ich könnte an beiden Tagen. Wichtig ist nur der Start um 19:00.

achja, und dann brauch ich ja noch ne Lampe...


----------



## harry kroll (1. Oktober 2004)

hy alex,

ich habe abgestimmt. denke ich.

ciao harry

p.s. mach ichs halt nochmal


----------



## blacksurf (1. Oktober 2004)

lass mich denke ich auch ab und an mal blicken, der Tag ist mir eigentlich egal..
Ich muss ja dafür sorgen das das Tempo gedrückt wird, damit sich die Jung weiter über ihre Lampenkonstruktionen unterhalten können 

Blacksurf


----------



## mox (2. Oktober 2004)

Also ich hab mich mal für den wöchentlichen Wechsel entschieden, mir ist NUR Donnerstag zwar fast lieber, weil ich auf Freitag nicht so viel für die Schule zu tun habe, aber der wöchentliche Wechsel ist für die Allgemeinheit auch besser und ich hab um die Zeit eigentlich an jedem der beiden Tage Zeit.

Die Teile für meine Lampen sind fast alle da (Akkus und birnen fehlen noch) und dann ist das auch fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi999 (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
is morgen um 10uhr am Tiergarten was? Wer kommt alles und wo fahr ma hin? Also ich bin dabei!  

Andi


----------



## Altitude (2. Oktober 2004)

Andi999 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> is morgen um 10uhr am Tiergarten was?



...keine Ahnung..übern Tiergarten gehts in dem Tread auch nich...



			
				Andi999 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kommt alles und wo fahr ma hin? Also ich bin dabei!
> Andi



Harry, Frazer, Hr_Meier und ich fahren Morgen um 10.00 in Ansbach ne kleine Tour...und ich fahr doch mim Schalter  ...die hintere Scheibe vom SiSp hat zuviel Luft in der Leitung...


----------



## TortureKing (2. Oktober 2004)

vile Spaß morgen ....wäre gerne dabei ..... meine aktuelle Temperatur 38,5 ......


----------



## showman (2. Oktober 2004)

> meine aktuelle Temperatur 38,5 ......


 Na und, jammer net immer. Hast dem Tomac Fan seine Schoten net vertragen was  
Termin ist mir Wurscht weil ich  :kotz: sowieso immer wenn ich bei euch mitfahr. Aber ein oder zweimal geht scho. Nehm mir halt dann die Zeit.

Gruß Showman


----------



## merkt_p (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich will Euch ja nicht den Spass verderben, aber Radfahren im Wald nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit ist eher "grenzwertig".
Wenn auch das Befahren der Waldwegen und Trails am Tag geduldet bzw. es keine Regelung gibt, so steht fest, dass es bei Nachtfahrten auf Trails (Schotterautobahn ist nicht ganz so dramatisch) zu grossen Problemen mit Förster und Jäger kommen kann.

Wenn Ihr schon solch eine Aktion startet, dann bitte nicht so öffentlich übers Forum.

Trotzdem viel Spass Martin


----------



## Altitude (5. Oktober 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn auch das Befahren der Waldwegen und Trails am Tag geduldet bzw. es keine Regelung gibt, so steht fest, dass es bei Nachtfahrten auf Trails (Schotterautobahn ist nicht ganz so dramatisch) zu grossen Problemen mit Förster und Jäger kommen kann.



Danke für den Hinweis lieber Martin, 

wir werden aber sowieso nur die Waldautobahnen nutzen und uns nach ner halben Stunde in die Kneipe (welche bleibt geheim - wg. unseren Frauen) auf ein oder mehrere Bierchen zurückziehen...

Rock'n Roll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (18. Oktober 2004)

shit ...wann ist´s diese Woche ? ... 
Blick nicht mehr durch, aber wenn´s Donnerstag ist, komm ich auch


----------



## Altitude (18. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> shit ...wann ist´s diese Woche ? ...
> Blick nicht mehr durch, aber wenn´s Donnerstag ist, komm ich auch



Guckst Du 
hier


----------

